# hinterrad rutscht nach vorne



## KN-BMX (18. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Leute!
hab grad 2 bikes im keller stehen, bei denen das hinterrad immer nach vorne rutscht, ein billiges KHE und ein Mittelklasse cult.

gestern hab ich mir dann auf die schnelle auf dem pumprack ein stück zusammengefaltetes papier zwischen achse und rahmen getopft, damit gings erstmal, aber dauerlösung ist das natürlich auch keine.

ein freund würd mir jetzt aus alu spacer in verschiedenen größen machen, die man einfach vor die achse einlegt, damit diese nicht mehr nach vorne rutschen kann. gute idee? oder sollte das ganze nicht eigentlich ohne solche sonderkonstruktionen auch halten?

an meinem WTP envy hab ich im rahmen 2 einstellschrauben, so ähnlich kenn ichs eigentlich auch von motocross, das hinterrad einfach ohne begrenzung nach vorn einzubauen ist irgendwie auch gegen mein technisches verständnis


----------



## ylfcm (18. Oktober 2021)

KN-BMX schrieb:


> das hinterrad einfach ohne begrenzung nach vorn einzubauen ist irgendwie auch gegen mein technisches verständnis



Das is auch der Grund, warum man im Skatepark häufiger mal Jungs auf einem Wagenkreuz rumspringen sieht 

Neben "noch fester anziehen" (und die 14mm Achsen/Schrauben vertragen schon was) gibt es aber auch die Möglichkeit Kettenspanner zu verbauen. Also sowas wie es bei deinem Envy bereits integriert ist.






Davon gibt es allerdings verschiedene Varianten und welche passt, hängt von der Form und Größe deiner Ausfallenden ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (18. Oktober 2021)

+1 für Kettenspanner. 
Selbst wenn ich versuche Saft aus den Ausfallenden zu pressen beim zuschrauben passiert es immer wieder. Evtl. den Lack ganz wegschleifen damit besser gript aber auch damit hab ich dad Problem nicht gelöst


----------



## cjbffm (18. Oktober 2021)

Mittelfeines Sandpapier unterlegen.


----------



## KN-BMX (20. Oktober 2021)

hab jetzt noch was intressantes gefunden:









						Simple Wheel Slammer BMX Kettenspanner
					

Material: Aluminium Einstellbereich pro Kettenspanner: 0.5 mm Einstellgrößen: 0.5 bis 8 mm wählbar Varianten passend für 10 mm (3/8 Zoll) oder 14mm Achsen/Ausfallenden ersetzt Unterlegscheiben von Achsmuttern nicht für die Benutzung mit Pegs geeignet Gewicht: ca. 2-5 g Lieferumfang: 1 Paar...




					bikers-base.com
				




zwar vermutlich etwas fummeliger als herkömmliche kettenspanner, aber der preis ist heiß


----------



## ylfcm (20. Oktober 2021)

Der Preis relativiert sich schnell, da man ja mehrere Varianten braucht. Ist aber prinzipiell die gleiche Idee, die du selber mit deinem Kumpel und dessen Alu-Spacer hattest.

Was du bei sowas allerdings auch beachten solltest ist die grundsätzliche Problematik der Kettenspannung.
Damit bist du ja auf eine Kettenstrebenlänge fixiert. Klar, logischerweise nimmst du den passenden Spacer, damit die Kette korrekt gespannt ist. ABER du musst das Hinterrad und die Kette ja auch irgendwie montieren.
Hatte mal eine Konfiguration, wo ich mit frischer Kette quasi Magic-Gear hatte und die Achse bei korrekter Kettenspannung komplett vorne im Ausfallende war. Bei 28/9 keine Chance die Kette so drauf zu ziehen, also musste ich immer die Kurbel demontieren. Bei Kurbeln mit Klemmbolzen nur halb so schlimm, aber das kann auf jeden Fall sehr nervig sein, also lieber mal im Hinterkopf behalten 


Am Trialrad hab ich so einen "Schnecken-Rad" Spanner und der ist so simpel, schnell zu bedienen und allgemein traumhaft. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, warum das nicht weiter verbreitet ist


----------



## Deleted 210077 (20. Oktober 2021)

Man kann ja einfach die Mutter komplett vom Gewinde Schrauben und den Spacer dann runter nehmen un das Rad raus zu bekommen. Kurbel demontieren muss man deshalb noch nicht. 
Ich würd mir auch Kettenspanner kaufen die sind Flexibler vorallem wenn dein KB nicht 100% rund läuft, was beim BMX sehr schnell der Fall sein kann. 
Dss einzige, was gegen Kettenspanner spricht wär für mich wenn du Pegs fährst. Da stören die Find ich drunter.


----------



## BigMaaaac (27. Oktober 2021)

wer hat, oder rankommt (Trockenbauer) , kann Schleifgitter zwischen Rahmen und Mutter hernehmen,
brauchst aber auch ne flächigere/grössere Unterlegscheibe unter der Achsmutter sonst klemmt es schlecht.


----------



## KN-BMX (27. Oktober 2021)

hab mir jetzt als provisorische lösung kleine kunststoffstücke zurechtgefeilt die ich einlege.
das provisorium funktioniert bis jetzt so gut, dass es vermutlich zur dauerlösung wird


----------



## Schoasdromme (30. Oktober 2021)

Billiglösung : Ich habe am BMX meines Sohnes  2 Köpfe von 5er Inbusschrauben abgesägt ,etwas zurechtgefeilt und als Abstandshalter zwischen Achse und Rahmen eingelegt. Funktioniert super.


----------

